# Diagrama de un control remoto para 4 funciones



## mauricioh (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola! necesitaria por favor algun diagrama de un circuito de  control remoto inalambrico de 4 funciones. Estoy armando un amplificador y le queria hacer a control remoto, para las funciones de (subir vol. bajar vol. mute.encendido y apagado) se lo agradeceria. Tengo un equipo de musica que utilizaba control pero no tengo el control por ahi me puede servir algun integrado. Cuanlquier cosa preguntan y me corriegen alguna cosa. Saludos mauricio


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2008)

Bueno amigo, para hacerte algo simple t recomiendo un control de fm con cuatro canales, o tonos que se llaman. luego un pequeño y simple receptor de fm (tambien t lo posteo aqui) con 4 filtros para los respectivos canales y listo. tienes tu sistema, sijno deberas buscar información sobre la rss2 de phillips con algun integrado complejo etc.
saludos.


----------



## mauricioh (Jun 30, 2008)

U mil gracias amigo..... Decis que puede funcionar? Te lo agradesco pense que seria mucho mas complicado! gracias! grande... Voy a ver bien... t  agradeceria si me dices cual es el emisor y el receptor etc, ya que conosco sobre electronica pero no mucho.... soy estudiante asi que cualquier cosa que no entiendo le pregunto a mi profesor! gracias de vuelta


----------



## mauricioh (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola! el emisor seria el que tiene las 4 S1..... Y el receptor con filtro seria el esquema01?
Lo del esquema y circuito no entiendo muy bien pero no importa.... Cuales serian las salidas? Te agraceria que me conteste para poder empezar a hacerlo! gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola.
Prueba un control remoto universal, lo configuras en el tecla AUX, estos controles remotos vienen con un manual, con los código para cada marca de los aparatos.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mauricioh (Jun 30, 2008)

No lo que pasa es que yo quiero hacer un emisor y un receptor! como los diagramas que me dio "dj draco"  Que no entiendo muy bien pero ya le voy a encontrar la forma!. igual gracias por interesarte!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2008)

bueno amigo. el emisor es exactamente ese q tiene los interruptores y los potes para darle a cada canal un tono.

ahora, el receptor es el q tiene la salida para auriculares, y el otro q es igual, la cosa es qesos no tienen los filtros, en la salida positiva, colocarias algunos filtros como estos q t paso aqui.

si aun no entiendes bien, modifico un esquema y t lo posteo. luego de cada filtro de audio pones un transistor y luego un rele o algo para hacer tu comando.


----------



## mauricioh (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola! ok voy a ver bien! cualquier cosa te pregunto! igual si podes pasame el esqueme que seguro me va a ayudar! saludos y gracias !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 1, 2008)

t digo q algunos de los componenetes no estan puesto bien los valores, solo lo de los filtros y algunos mas. pero podes revisar y cambiar todo lo necesario. saludos.


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 1, 2008)

OK gracias!cualquier cosa te aviso! Que alcance puede tener? para darme una idea....


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola! disculpa que te vuelva a molestar... En out conecto lo que necesito manejar con el control no? y por eje.. para subir y bajar el vol ocupo solamente una salida. al igual que para el encendido... Saludos y gracias


----------



## Gradmaster (Jul 1, 2008)

Un favor, podria alguien explicar el funcionamiento de los diagrama anteriores, en especial el receptor del de electronica2000, entiendo que la antena capta las señales, pero el transistor del circuito tanque, es un amplificador sintonizado? o  solo funciona como filtro, y la antena que señal debe recibir en miliVolts, para activar las salidas.
La otra pregunta es de que valor aproximado es el choke de rf?, habra otra forma de hacer ese choke de rf que no sea con una bobina?.

De antemano, gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

1) todo receptor recibe sin tener en cuenta los milivots de la antena ni cosas similares, para eso esta el circuito bobina capacitor q filtran la señal transmisora y el transistor bf que amplifica la señal de oscilacion para q el resto pueda trabajar. luego hay otros transistores genericos q amplifican mas aun.

2) lo del choque es un choque comun, se consigue asi como choque de rf para fm y son todos iguales, es como un resistor de ceramica no muy grande.

3) en las salidas de los filtros de tono, deberas colcoar un sistema q t permita realizar lo q vos queres hacer. ej: si queres mover un motor, tendras q colocar un transistor en configuracion de puerta y un rele q active el voltaje q le vaya al motor. eso es un ejemplo.
tambien puedes usar integrados, led's, y ldr's, etc.

4) el alcance obviamente esta relacionado directamente con la potencia del transmisor. en este circuito la potencia es de 0,05watts y tiene un alcance de 100 mts, si amplificas mas la señal de salida tendras mejor alcance. si quieres t paso circuitos de 1000mts, 10Km, o mas hay hasta de 720kM.


saludos amigo,


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 2, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> si quieres t paso circuitos de 1000mts, 10Km, o mas hay hasta de 720kM.



Podrias poner un esquema de los que dices?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

Si amigo, pero esos circuitos ya los he posteado en otro post. igualmente los subo aqui.

saludos a todos. espero alguien se anime y los arme.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

para el ultimo archivo el de 700metros o 1km al aire libre, esta es la tabla de referencia para hacer las bobinas y capacitores segun la frecuencia de transmision deseada.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 2, 2008)

Gracias por tu rapidez de respuesta...!


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 2, 2008)

hola! entonces para subir el vol necesito un canal y para bajar otro? Si es asi entonces necesitare mas nales para las funciones antes dichas?! gracias por los diagramas saludos


----------



## Gradmaster (Jul 2, 2008)

Gracias DJ Draco, buena respuesta a ver si ahora puedo captar alguna señal.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola! estube hablando con mi prof. de electronica y ya entendi bien el ciercuito! Le vamos a agregar un canal mas.... Lo que te iva a pedir dj draco era algun circuto que al pulsar una ves una de las llaves y quede conectado y al pulasarla de vuelta se desconecte... no se si me entendes! es para el encendido y apagado! Asi precionas una ves, se enciende y precionas de vuelta y se apaga! saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2008)

si amigo entiendo bien y el mas usado en esos casos es el lm556 (creo, en una funcion tipo astable. es un clock doble, y si usas un rele, lo mantiene conectado o desconectado. t paso un esquemita luego.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 3, 2008)

Te dejo un par de proyectos que si te las ingenias para acoplarlos todos, tenes un hermoso control remoto para amplificador jaja...

bueno... tenes tres canales en estos circuitos, asi que tendrias qe sacrificar una opcion (mute por ejemplo)

para prender con una pulsacion y prender con otra tenes que usar un flip flop tipo T (te subi dos posibilidades). A la salida del FF (Q) pones una R de 10k a la base de un BC548, el emisor a masa y en el colector un terminal de la bobina de un rele, y el otro terminal de la bobina a Vcc.

cualqier duda, aca estoy...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola! la verdad abri este foro pensando que no iva a obtener buenos resultados pero la verdad me impresionaron! A pesar que soy estudiante el mundo de la electronica es increible! Gracias por los circuitos! la verdad muy buenos! por sobre todo el del flip flop! muy bueno eso era lo que necesitaba! Hice con el relay en el Livewire y anduvo de 10! miles de gracias che a todos los que aportaron! y quieran seguirlo haciendo... saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola! para comprar el circuito integrado 4013b del circuito del lado izquierdo del flip flop como lo tengo que pedir? 4013b nomas? saludos mauricio


----------



## Manonline (Jul 4, 2008)

mas simple todavia... pedis un 4013 y cualqiera qe te atienda, lo va a entender... si tenes dudas, pedis un cd4013 y le aclaras que es un doble FF tipo D.


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola! tipo "t" no sera? Le puedo alimentar con 12V? ya que el amplificador se alimenta de 12V!  o como tendria que hacer? saludos y gracias


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 4, 2008)

O alimento el rele con 12V y el circuito con 9V? saludos


----------



## Manonline (Jul 4, 2008)

el 4013 es un tipo D... la configuracion es tipo T, que viene de Toggle, que cambia de 0 a 1 y de 1 a 0 por cada pulso de clock. El integrado se puede alimentar con una alimentacion de hast 18V, la hoja de datos recomienda no mas de 15V ni menos de 4V asi que 12V esta mas que bien... el rele que deberias usar es de 12V.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 4, 2008)

Ja ok! cualquier cosa te pregunto! gracias


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 6, 2008)

Hola! mira viste que me pasaste ese circuito que lo voy a utilizar para apagar y prender ¡! todo ok! pero necesito para el encendido y para el mute osea que sean dos del mismo! pero como puedo hacer para no ocupar dos integrados? abria alguna forma? saludos y disculpen


----------



## Manonline (Jul 6, 2008)

en el integrado vienen dos flip flops... podes usar uno para el encendido y otro para el mute.


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 6, 2008)

Hola! Yo quiero hacer lo mismo que con uno solo! Prender con S1 y apagar con S1....., y poner en mute S2 y sacarlo de mute con S2.... solo con n integrado... espero que entiendas saludos y gracias.....


----------



## Manonline (Jul 6, 2008)

claro... se puede con un solo integrado...

adentro del 4013 vienen dos flip flops... entonces podes armar dos con un solo integrado... por que no le echas una miradita a la hoja de datos? asi te vas a dar cuenta de lo que te digo...

solo tenes qe armardos circuitos del qe te di con un solo CD4013


----------



## mauricioh (Jul 6, 2008)

Hola! aaa si ya eentendi! disculpa! lo q pasa es q en el livewire me muestra solo un flip-flop... y en la hoja de datos me muestra los dos dentro del circuito integrado! osea que tengo q hacer dos circuitos de los que me mostraste para el solo integrado! saludos y disculpa


----------



## mauricioh (Sep 9, 2008)

HOla! me surgio un problema! con que voltage se alimenta el transmisor? Yo estoy por armar la bobina xrf del receptor y la voy a hacer de 50 vueltas de alambre de 0,15mm. Ahora se necesita un nucleo de ferrita? o solamente nucleo de aire? de que diametro es el nucleo si es de ferrita o si es de aire? Yo estube viendo en otra pagina y me dice "El XRF se construye enrollando unas 50 vueltas de alambre fino (esmaltado) en una forma de 2 à 3 cm. de diàmetro" esta bien? saludos


----------



## Wizzho (Jun 1, 2011)

ola buenas tardes...tengo un proyecto muy sencillo que solo lo tengo detenido por esto de la RF...intentare lo que plantean ustedes, pero al intentar usar el 2N2626 en proteus 7.7 no lo encuntro...ni en las tiendas de electronica..y en realidad no se que es o hace...no se si lo pueda sustituir por algo mas...y seria facil usar un control remoto viejo o algo asi, pero por ser proyecto necesito hacerlo desde 0...agradeceria su ayuda lo mas pronto posible...gracias


----------



## jumacoac (Jun 13, 2013)

Que tal, se que el tema es un poco viejo peo de pronto alguien me puede ayudar, mi pregunta es si este tipo de emisor tambien me sirve para utlilizarlo como control universal para el radio del auto.

les agradesco mucho con cualquier ayuda, gracias


----------

